# Fine! You Win!



## gamecat (Jul 23, 2002)

You guys win. I post normal now...


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 23, 2002)

Y'know, you could always just use a _different_ color...  There's some very pretty one's in there    Besides, you can also use RGB color codes to get any color you want.


----------



## bloodymage (Jul 23, 2002)

*Thanks from a blind man*

Thanks gamecat. I _am_ really interested in reading your posts. Experiment with some colors and find one you like that is also readable. We all appreciate what you have to say. It's just that we see *red* when you post!


----------



## A2Z (Jul 23, 2002)

That's got to be better than pink.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 23, 2002)

Believe it or not, pink is easy to read.  It just looks really wussy!


----------



## Henry (Jul 24, 2002)

GROUP HUG!

Your conformity to our blandness is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 24, 2002)

I actually had a purpose using the blaze-red script, past making bloodymage's eyes, well, bloody. When I am quoted, the quote stands out good, as i blaze through pages.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 24, 2002)

Hmmm... that's an interesting idea.  Still, you could use another color instead of red and accomplish the same thing...


----------



## Davelozzi (Jul 24, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... that's an interesting idea.  Still, you could use another color instead of red and accomplish the same thing... *




Nooooooo!   

The default color is fine.  Other colors are bad.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 25, 2002)

Y'know, I _have_ to admit that I was sometimes skipping posts in red... 



Heh. Anyway, as any Amnian knows: Red ink is bad news!!!


----------



## gamecat (Jul 26, 2002)

Darkness, I forgive you!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Darkness, I forgive you! *



Thanks!  (And my eyes forgive you, too. )

PS - Oh, the colors!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey my cataracts are clearing up!


Oh no wait - now i've gone blind!



Ach!  Mein eyes!!!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Hey my cataracts are clearing up!
> 
> 
> Oh no wait - now i've gone blind!
> ...



Hey, it's Holy Bovine! Welcome back, my friend!


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 1, 2002)

*Hey gamecat...*

Iactually enjoyed reading your posts though they were difficult to read so I highlighted them to see them better.

I would enjoy seeing you post in a color/bold as that made your posts unique and attention getting.


----------

